# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Could not toggle autocommit

## dzafer

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai le problme suivant uniquement lors de l'appel de storedprocedure:

Hibernate 3.2.5GA
MSSQL 2005 SP1

*hibernate config*


```

```

*Code*


```

```



```

```

*Erreurs*


```

```

Tout aide est la bienvenue ... :;):

----------


## dzafer

Apparement cela fonctionne avec une version plus rcente de Tomcat 5.5.26.

La ligne begin et commit, rollback doivent rester en commentaire.

Test galement avec Glassfish v2ur1 et v2ur2

----------

